# Looking for a Great Doctor



## Fellow Follower (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi. My name is Erin and I'd like to share my experience with a great doctor, Dr. Drossman in North Carolina.I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 17 years old and spent the next 5 years looking for a doctor that could help me.As each year went by, it seemed like no one could help, even worse, no one cared.Finally, when I graduated from college, at 22 years old I found a doctor that really understood! He spent 2 hours with me!! Going over my entire story, not just the medical facts, but understanding how it had impacted my life.It followed the biopsychosocial model: this is the idea that healing is not just about the disease, but about the person.He didn't do anymore testing (I had every test under the sun performed) instead, he listened and prescribed the right medication. Today I feel like a new person.I'm posting this because I want everyone who is suffering to get help!!Please visit his website: http://chapelhilldoctors.com/biotemplate.php?id=27


----------



## Caustics (May 5, 2012)

What kind of IBS did you have and what did he give you?


----------



## Fellow Follower (Aug 24, 2010)

Caustics said:


> What kind of IBS did you have and what did he give you?


Hi Caustics,Thanks for asking! I have IBS-C (constipation and abdominal pain). I was so sick that by the end of college, I could only eat 6 foods. I was in pain everyday, but managed it using Hyomax (or Levsin). When I saw Dr. Drossman, he explained that my pain could be reduced by taking Cymbalta (an antidepressant) and Seroquel. Dr. Drossman is a Psychiatrist and a Gastroenterologist so he can take care of both sides. IBS gut symptoms are very closely tied to the brain and Central Nervous System. The Serotonin that the antidepressant works on is mostly found in the gut. I also went to see a psychologist for Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. It took a long time and included quite a bit of effort on my part to feel better, but it was so worth it! I know that everyone with IBS wishes they could just find that right doctor!! and I really think that Dr. Drossman can help a lot of people.(please feel free to visit his website: chapelhilldoctors.com and email or call them).


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

This doctor seems to charge an awful lot of money for office visits, is this the normal rate in your area? Does insurance cover these costs? I would love to have my symptoms in check but don't know if I could afford the expense of this doctor. Does he make you come in when you need refills on your prescription so that you get charged another office visit? I'm just wondering, if this is the case, why he charges so much. My time is valuable too, but not to that degree. Thanks for the information though, it is appreciated.


----------



## Fellow Follower (Aug 24, 2010)

refuse to live this way said:


> This doctor seems to charge an awful lot of money for office visits, is this the normal rate in your area? Does insurance cover these costs? I would love to have my symptoms in check but don't know if I could afford the expense of this doctor. Does he make you come in when you need refills on your prescription so that you get charged another office visit? I'm just wondering, if this is the case, why he charges so much. My time is valuable too, but not to that degree. Thanks for the information though, it is appreciated.


Hey,Dr. Drossman does not take insurance because insurance companies do not allow doctors more than 15-30 minutes with a patient. This is hardly enough time to diagnosis, listen, and adequately treat a patient. This is the normal rate that doctors charge: $150 for every 15 minutes. These are the doctor's fee + the facility fee.You don't need to see him for refills. Usually, he asks to see a patient every 6 months during treatment. Dr. Drossman specializes in 'difficult to treat' patients. These are people who have seen doctor after doctor with little success. These patients are usually on the "severe" to "very severe" end of things. I was one of them. I went to GI doc for years and it came to the point that I was going to find somebody, or not continue living. I was very lucky to find Dr. Drossman.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

I appreciate the information. I wish I could afford him, but unfortunately I can't at this time. I have had a GI doctor who charged me more then that, that I've made a complaint about and am waiting to hear back. This was for a 2nd opinion by a doctor in Chicago that I was referred. She charged me $918 for a twenty minute office visit. I'm waiting to see how they are going to justify that amount to me. My GI doctor here in Springfield didn't charge anywhere near that. Anyway, I'm glad he has been able to help you and I do appreciate you passing on your good fortune.


----------

